# Installation in mono boot on 2 disks



## unista (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello to All
It has to be admitted that laptops with 2 or more disks pose some additional difficulties in installing an OS (not to mention the problems caused by the use of NVIDIA Optimus technology).
I'm trying to understand how to install FreeBSD in mono boot on a DELL 7510 with 1 SSD of 256G and 1 HDD of 1T all in a basic way (without RAID nor ZFS) of the kind of partitioning that I do on Linux (sorry for the reference):
on the SSD ef00 EFI System + 8304 Linux x86-64 root + 8200 Linux swap
and on the HDD 8302 Linux /home
There are certainly better things to do, but knowing the declining capacity of my aging brain, my idea is to gently begin acclimatization.
I am asking for your experience to point me in the right direction.
Thank you in advance. Yours sincerely


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2020)

Do the installation on the SSD first. Don't create an additional user during the install. Once the system has been installed and booted, prepare the second disk and mount it on /usr/home. Then create your users. There are ways to do this with the installer but it's just easier to do after you've set up a basic system on the first disk and work from there.


----------



## unista (Dec 29, 2020)

Good evening SirDice. Thank you for your prompt response.
Of course I had not thought of it beforehand but it seems to me to be quite simple. (in theory ). It is an opening that makes me happy.
 I might have a few more questions to ask you afterwards.... For the time being I will continue to deepen the installation process...
Once again I thank you for the quality of your answer and the time you have kindly taken to enlighten me.
Yours sincerely
unista


----------

